# Baking & Painting



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any reason why you can't paint a figure and then bake it? 

I like to layer the clay clothes and it would be easier to paint between layers than trying to paint around the various layers. 

I use Delta Ceramcoat acrylic paint.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

I've never tired to do this Bill, but, you could always try it under close supervision to see what happens. I'm going to imagine that the paint is at least going to discolor if not down right burn. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

No problem. Your acrylic paint will stand up to being baked, and your clay over it will be fine.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

I've observed at times when I have attempted to use a blow dryer to speed up the drying process, the previous coat of acrylic paint starts to bubble if its hasn't set for more than 24 hours. You might want to wait 24 hours between coats before you bake. 
I'm interested to hear about your results too


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I painted two figures and let the paint dry for 24 hours. I baked them for fifteen minutes at 275 degrees. They didn't appear to have been harmed. In fact, a second coat of paint covered a lot better. 

Another little idea: I took a piece of 2x4, cut it square, drilled a 1 1/2" hole in the center. That holds my bottle of paint and lessens the chance of knocking it over. 

If anyone else tries this, please post your results.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

Bill, 
I like your tip, I would also recommend not dipping a paint brush in a bottle, rather take what you need from the bottle with a straw, and put it in a small flat receptical. I use old bottle tops. That way, you can screw the cap back on your paint and keep it from getting all dry and cakey. You also don't end up accidentally dipping a brush in the wrong bottle. 
Colors last longer and spills are mitigated.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

I have one of the little "pallets" they sell with 6 little cups in it. Actually, I have a bunch of different ones. I seem to loose one every time I move, so there must be a trail of them. I squeeze out a dab of paint into the cup and use it there. Of course, since I only keep a few colors on hand, I mix them there too.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

When I replaced some ugly heads on a couple figures, I baked them all - after they had been painted with craft acrylics. I was careful not to overbake, but it didn't have any ill effects on them.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

I've seen some ugly heads on some figures but they were nice people anyway...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

Personally, I like a figure with a good head on its shoulders.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 06/18/2008 9:16 AM
Personally, I like a figure with a good head on its shoulders.




But they are oh, so rare...


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

From the ideas presented here, I can use bottle caps. Sure is a chore emptying those bottles just to get the bottle cap but some sacrifices must be made for the good of the hobby. Saw a good figure yesterday and then she turned around. If I could copy that in 1:20, $100 would be a cheap selling price.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

USE A STRAW, or even and eye dropper. A STRAW is easier to clean, and disposable.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Baking & Painting*

I went to the local Pharmacist and bought a tube of those little plastic medicine cups. they look like little shot glass. 
Most acrylic paints wash right out. 
Their fine for measuring when mixing paint also.


----------

